# T-shirts in Dubai, where to buy?



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

*Brand T-shirts in Dubai, where to buy?*

I had a look when I was here a month ago, and went to have another look at emirates mall today. I can't find T-shirts that I like, or that fits me. 

Where can I go look for some? I really like my FOX t shirts ( they normally have a very nice cut and fit), but some billabong or quicksilver type shirts will also do. i hope this makes sense. 

On a side note, where can you buy skate shoes like Osiris and Adios? I have only seen one shop in TME...

Thanks.

Rob


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No idea, but you realise the are numerous other malls in Dubai, many of which have different shops??

Burjuman (Bur Dubai)
Deira City Centre (Deira)
Wafi (Oud Metha)
Ibn Battuta (toward Jebel Ali)
Al Ghurair (Deira)
Al Ghazal (Satwa)

Also numerous smaller malls along the Beach Road.


-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you like Quicksilver, there is a store at Mall of Emirates
Rip Curl is next to it

Also a few sports stores (we go to Studio R at Ibn Battuta) have Billabong


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you Elphaba. I do realise there are many other malls.  I just haven't had time to check them out. I just thought that if TME doesn't have it why would other malls? Stupid assumption i guess. Also asked some of my colleagues that live here and they said they didn't know, so that may have added to my dismay in finding places. Had a quick look at ibn batutta, but not thoroughly though. 

sgilli3, went to the quicksilver store last month, didn't find anything so haven't bothered to go again, also went to rip curl for that matter. Will go have a look again though. As we will be living next to ibn battuta, I will give Studio R a look.  Thank you.


----------

